# Baby Betta Growing



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well my Baby Betta that I got Nov.21,2012 is growing in size what I don't get though is not showing any colors it still has it's Horizontal stripes. Is there anything I can do to help it change to colors instead of stripes or do I just wait 3 months or so before it does change colors. I am doing daylie water changes and feeding it three to four times a day a varied diet with Frozen Brime Shrimp included.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Its great that he is starting to grow, thats always a good sign, but you've had him for less then two weeks and he was probably no more then 6-7 weeks old when you brought him home......just be patient.  It sounds like you're doing a fantastic job with him, just keep doing what you're doing and give him a couple of months. He'll start to get some colors and shed those Camo-stripes in about two or three months.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

The change tends to be pretty gradual, and especially for females those stripes take a very long time to go away. With fish who end up with lighter body colors, they take even longer  Bettas with good varied diets show the brightest colors, so you're doing everything you can with that. Just be patient. I have a 5 month old betta who still seems to be coming into his colors


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well ok thanks guys I shall wait petiently for him or her to change colors.


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

I rescued one from Petco that looked like it was on its last leg. It was so small when i got it a month ago but now its easily double its size. How long before you can tell if you have a male or a female?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some Bettas have stripes as patterns. I have always had the idea of buying Baby Bettas raising them then selling them on aquabid or here.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Surferjo said:


> I rescued one from Petco that looked like it was on its last leg. It was so small when i got it a month ago but now its easily double its size. How long before you can tell if you have a male or a female?


 I honestly don't know how long it takes to know what you have I'm still waiting for mine to change from stripes to colors good luck with your new baby betta.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

You should be able to get a good idea of their gender I'd say about two or three months after you get them, but they could still surprise you so you may not completely know for sure for about four months or so......not factoring in the 4-8 weeks they could be when you get them. 

The stripes aren't really a color pattern. When bettas are young, the stripes are meant to be a camouflage, help them blend into their surroundings. As they age and grow, these stripes disappear and generally only re-appear on females and young adult males of darker coloration when they are stressed.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Brine shrimp, FFF, and Micro worms will help.


----------



## laurenmekal (Nov 12, 2012)

look for the egg spot! it will look like a little white dot on the belly of your fish. if you see one, its a girl!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a 10 gallon tank ready.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Pictures of my Baby Growing and he's still grown some more! than when I took these pics.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, so cute! Look at that little round belly! xD <3
He/she looks like its growing well, almost time for a tank upgrade looks like! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh I'm getting a tank upgrade this Christmas he just needs to wait a few more weeks for it. I'm getting a new tank as a present from my Boyfriend he says I was born to take care of pets


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, thats so sweet!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would reccomend NLS and some FFF or SFB Brine Shrimp instead of other brands.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*When your betta will develop color will depend on it's genetics.*

Having a varied diet DEFINITELY speeds things up. 

My betta fry started to develop color on the edges of their fins around 1.5cm long. 

I also have one, that's 1.5cm & has a angelic white coloration on it's body, but it's ventrals are red. 

I'm not sure what foods you're providing..... but this is a list of some of the tiny critters mine have eaten since day one. 

infusoria,
amphipods,
daphnia,
water fleas,
finely minced dragonfly larvae,
3-5 different types of aquatic worms,
snails that they hunt themselves,
mosquito larvae,
dozen or more near microscopic things, I haven't identified.

In the past week, they've FINALLY decided to eat the typical commercial fish food which is phenomenal. Thanks to the adventurous larger siblings, the little bettas have learned by watching the others gorge themselves that the various bits floating on the surface are completely edible.



Those of you that own baby bettas, measure their growth weekly by the centimeter or millimeter if you want to be more precise.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

UmI feed mine Tiny Betta Pellets, Hickari Micro Pelltes and Frozen Brime Shrimp. I can't harvest live foods so I can't supply that. I'll try to buy NLS as soon as possible though.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

He is sooo cute! One of the baby betta's me and my friend bought is around 4 months old, and he got his color around when he was about 2 months old! Just give it time


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks RandyTheBettaFish


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Be Careful with Mosquito Larvae feed fast.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If you have any spare, put some more plants in the tank.. it may be feeling a bit exposed and therefor may keep it's camo stripes a bit longer. Also, the water is probably pretty cold for it as I see no heater and warm water is a must for baby bettas to survive and thrive. Would look into it when you can


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Myates said:


> If you have any spare, put some more plants in the tank.. it may be feeling a bit exposed and therefor may keep it's camo stripes a bit longer. Also, the water is probably pretty cold for it as I see no heater and warm water is a must for baby bettas to survive and thrive. Would look into it when you can


It does have a heater a betta pad heater submersible heater! I will get him a bigger tank and will add more plants soon thanks!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Glad for him.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey all good news my Boyfriend got me a 1g tank for my Baby Betta I got pictures but the site was not allowing me to post them they uploaded but it did not submit for some reason so I contacted the Admin to see if they can work it out. Or let me know what to do. But still is progress and I will buy those NLS soon I was just not feeling well yesterday my ribs are hurting it's hard to move around much.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Here are the pics!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would add live plants they will help prevent stunting and Bettas love them. Also Highly Nutertous food will help growth.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I will get his new food soon just could not do it yesterday my ribs hurt too much they seemed to have been fractured so there is only so much I can do right now for movement I set up the tank though and I would not know where to find good live plants for his tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pet Stores and the Internet.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh ok hmm will search the internet and see what I can find that I think i like thanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bobs Tropical plants is great.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok will check them out


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There is only one problem with them. They sell Dwarf Water Onions which is not aquatic.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh ok thanks ChocloteBetta I was wondering do you have any idea hwta Tail Type my Baby Betta might be.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not good with fin types.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope someone comes and lets me know.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would contact Mo they are great.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*The only way anyone can tell the tail type is with a better photo.*

Next time it's SUNNY outside, place the tank by the window & get a better photo.

Using natural sunlight is the easiest way for a focused shot or if you don't want to wait, use a good desk/floor lamp for lighting. 

I looked @ 20 fry yesterday, very easy to tell the difference between the types.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

OOOh ok MSG how would tell the types? Just asking.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I use natural light for plants.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok guys thanks my friend says and thinks is a Round Tail.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really? The tail looked kind of square in the pic?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Is not square not in Real Life lookling at it. Really. I am thinking if it's a boy is a round tail if it's a girl could be a V-tail female those are my good rough gases.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh okay. How does it act?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well he's like any other fish but a little spunky especially with food he is bit savage when it comes to food compared with all my previous Bettas that is something I noticed he attacks it all does not even thank me for the food. My other fish swim around and do things to thank me for it this guys nope he just goes and kills he's already dead food. :|


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter swims an inch below it then swim up and swallows.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Nos He just attack it goes after it weahter is up,middle or on the ground.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter only eats floating food.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

No my little baby he just likes food no matter where it is. He attacked my finger today when I fed him his Frozen Brime Shrimp! Really vicious little guy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter will eat anything floating.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Teeny is a Female V-Tail Look and I think she's going to be green


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I believe my baby Betta is a girl from these pics and will turn into a green or blue/green Betta.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

She is there is an eggspot.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

looks like a female to me too!! I wish my baby would color up already!! lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I had a teleporter to visit Carter.


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Woah! Goldie2nd strange coincidence-
I got my betta on November 21!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love your female Betta.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww thanks guys and wow LunaStars004 that is strange coincidence. You can only see color on her when light hits her like the sun or top room light or even a flash light. Other wise she's dark color.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the wild type look.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Choc she does look wild huh I love my baby  she is growing nicely really evn my BF is like "I remember when you where just a little dot now look at you" Yes he sometimes talk to the fish too


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

oh and I just realized you were confused on tail type for her as well. I am leaning towards VT but could posibly become DeT considering how wide her dorsal is. BUT only time will tell. 
Such a cutie!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think Delta Tail. Lets get Mo.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> oh and I just realized you were confused on tail type for her as well. I am leaning towards VT but could posibly become DeT considering how wide her dorsal is. BUT only time will tell.
> Such a cutie!


Wow Delta Tail that would be awesome yes her tail does open wide I notice is much bigger than most Famle VT' I've seen but like you said only time will tell.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes Choc get Mo for me cus I really want to know too hehehe


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Female VT


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I was way off on fin type.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

2 ray branching, small dorsal base, and pointy anal..


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah ok well still a beauty in mama's eyes. Can't wait to see her grow some more!  thanks Mo


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Great news guys A. My baby girl seems to be growing her fins again and B. I just bought her New Life Spectrum for Bettas! Yeah and the only one left it was a sign that the Spirit was with us as I was able to buy it for her and it was specifically for Bettas I'm so exited about this. She ate some up right away!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Yay!! Great news!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas rule! Glad shes Growing.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks guys I'll post more pics as soon as there is a much more difference in her.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok a little UP date you all know I upgraded Lila as she is now named, to her new 1g tank, well as it turns out this little 1g tank has bubbles and a little filter so I just added the Filter and bubble making thing because I think this will help with the over all water quality and cleanliness of her new small tank. I think this is an improvement and the bubbles are not too much she can swim and the filter is a soft current that does not bother her at all. I just thought that in the long run this will help her even more what do you guys think yay, nay let me know.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you want add live plants to the lid.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I would but I just can't she is already crowded with her three little fake plants, the heater pad for Bettas and now the filter I can't over bare her it is a one gallon tank after all.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean like semiaquatic in the lid or filter.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

OOh hmm well which one can those be than Choc post pics if you can.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Choc I like your Signature because my nephew has a slight autism thing not sure what but he has something and I also have some sort of Neurological problems too because of loss of oxygen when I was born. And I'll look into those second plants I see. What are they normal water/dirt plants I can get those some where.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have Asperger Syndrome with Attention Issues.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I have ADD with Time Lapses where my mind goes in blank for a few minutes or a bit more also my Brain Feels like it trembles at times , the blanking out has a name but I forgot what is called the sensation of my brain trembling has no name but it happens.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have those time lapses too. I have been threatend to go to a hospital 2.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well thankfully i haven't gone to the hospital for that but for my Respiratory problemsI used to go a lot when I was a kid. Anyways back to Bettas I am thinking of joining the IBCX but I want more info before.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It was because I was at one time biting myself and anpther rapidly losing weight.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

OOOH I'm glad you're ok now


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Here you go guys new pics of my Baby Betta Lila: As you can see she is showing more color and is growing some more in size though a bit slower than before.


----------

